# Burton replacement toe straps??



## LTshredTN (Apr 14, 2009)

i have a pair of burton missions and i need to find some replacment "medium" toe straps for the, anyone know where the best place to look? i didnt see any on ebay


----------



## pawel (Oct 2, 2007)

Did you try Burton directly?


----------



## LTshredTN (Apr 14, 2009)

pawel said:


> Did you try Burton directly?


i havent had time to check there site but i will...thanks


----------



## Irish2685 (Dec 27, 2009)

Depending on the year of your binding, I'd go with these: Burton Cap Strap Toe Cap Converter Kit Sm Med or Large - eBay (item 150494184875 end time Sep-25-10 22:16:50 PDT)


----------



## LTshredTN (Apr 14, 2009)

Irish2685 said:


> Depending on the year of your binding, I'd go with these: Burton Cap Strap Toe Cap Converter Kit Sm Med or Large - eBay (item 150494184875 end time Sep-25-10 22:16:50 PDT)


mine are 2009 missions, should this work? if so ill get them thanks!


----------



## Irish2685 (Dec 27, 2009)

I would assume so. Do the rachet strapes screw to the side of the binding, or do they slide in from the bottom of the binding? If the second is true, then they will work.

Also, it says they have all sizes available, so make sure you tell them you need medium ones.


----------

